# Landowners Children Exemption



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

The Ohio regulations about land owner exemptions state that the"children of land owners" are exempt. Does "children" mean dependants under 18? or does it mean the sons and daughters of the land owner reguardless of age? I know that some other states are very specific and use language like "dependants" and "sons and/or daughters". Has anyone asked the ODNR about this for clarification?


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

Biological or Adopted doesn't matter either


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have never asked the DNR but I believe it refers to "dependents" in terms of whether or not you can claim them for tax purposes.


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

grandchildren of landowner have to be under 18..children of landowner no age limits.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

under 18 still has to be with an adult...


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dan, 

Everyones right, children regardless of age.


----------



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

cool. thanks


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

This is for all hunting not just on parents/grandparents land:

Hunters age 15 and under must be accompanied by an adult. Special restrictions apply to certain youth hunts. See Youth Hunting section on Pages 28-29 for details.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Parrothead said:


> grandchildren of landowner have to be under 18..children of landowner no age limits.


 I didn't even know this applied to grandchildren. Nor did I know that there were no age limits on kids. Neither applies to me as of now except that I have put a few deer taken from my parents property on my puchased tag because I thought I had to. I will know better the next time.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

A couple of DNR officers told me last weekend that unless the spouse's name is on the deed they are not exempt from having a hunting license.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Chopiq,I think those Dnr are full of it!! One more thing grandkids can hunt till 18 without a lic but must buy deer and turkey tags.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is the exact wording from the DNR web site. 


> *  Landowners and their children - * Are not required to have a hunting license, fur taker permit, deer permit, spring or fall turkey permit or Ohio Wetland Habitat Stamp when they are hunting or trapping on land they own. ​ *  Tenants and their children on land on which they reside and from which they derive the majority of their income from agricultural production on that land -* Are not required to have a hunting license, fur taker permit, deer permit, spring or fall turkey permit or Ohio Wetland Habitat Stamp when they are hunting or trapping on land where they reside. ​ *  Grandchildren under 18 years of age - * Are not required to have a hunting license or an Ohio Wetland Habitat Stamp while hunting on their grandparents land. All other licenses and permits are required.​


 ​ Here is the link to the complete Hunting and Trapping Regulations.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Truck I agree. I was at the Alum Creek drawing and they were going over the rules and said, unless the spouse's name is on the deed then they need a license. It didn't apply for kids, just spouses.My take on this is how are they going to prove it.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

They don't have to go through hunter saftey course till 18,they can hunt-with out a lic but have to buy a tag-for deer turkey??? Grandkids that is.I think the DNR has flipped out!!! I would love to be there if the Dnr told me little wifey she could not hunt on her land  Good thing she don't hunt.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

CHOPIQ said:


> My take on this is how are they going to prove it.



Err...pull the deed and look?


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

WHat happens if the bank still owns the property? Does the bank owner and they children/grandchildren get to hunt the property.

I am only kidding.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Just got off the phone with the D Of W spouses do not need a lic to hunt on your land.


----------



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

......I think I might change careers and become a banker!


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

Truck-I am wondering what do you mean by "they don't have to go through hunter safety course until 18" ? I presume you mean that for hunting on land they or their parents own.Please don't take this the wrong way. I am not jumping your case so I hope it doesn't sound that way. 

Anyone who buys a license for the first time has to go through hunter education course first. If you buy land and have never hunted you and your kids don't have to buy a license. If you go off of your land to hunt you have to have a license therefore you have to have hunter education course 1st. I know a lot of people that hunt only on their own land and have had their children go through the course anyway. 



There is no minimun age for buying a license and no minimum age for taking the Hunter Education course as long as the person understands the material that is put to them they can participate and take the test.

From the DNR website:

Special Hunting and Trapping Requirements:
* Hunters age 15 and under must be accompanied by an adult.
* Hunters are required to carry a valid hunting license, permit(s) and stamp(s) when hunting.
* To purchase a hunting license, the buyer must do one of the following:
1. present a previously held hunting license, or
2. present evidence of having successfully completed a hunter education course (from any state), or
3. swear that he or she is 21 years of age or older and has previously held a hunting license (from any state)
* Fur Taker Permits are required in addition to an annual hunting license to trap or hunt furbearing animals with the exception of coyotes. 
* All first time trappers are required to complete a trapper education course before purchasing a Fur Taker Permit for trapping.
* To purchase a Fur Taker Permit the applicant must:
1. present a previously held hunting license, fur taker, or trapping permit, or
2. present evidence of having successfully completed a trapper education course, or
3. state on the application that he or she is 21 years of age or older and has previously held a hunting license, fur taker, or trapping permit.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I think what Truck was referring to was that they can hunt on the private land without a license and without a hunter safety course but yet they require them (grandkids) to buy a deer & turkey permit. It just seems a bit inconsistent.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

As long as my grandson just hunts my land he does not have to go through hunter saftey course till he turns 18 or buy a lic ,but he still has to buy a deer or turkey tag.I just thought it was strange for it to work that way.BTW he went through the course last weekend  LOL I am a little slow what BRK said


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

understood. That's what I thought he meant but just wanted to be sure. 
TRUCK-- I am glad he went through the course. It really is a good thing for anyone. I became an instructor last summer. It is a good feeling doing what we do for DOW and for the general eye showing that we have young kids and even older kids and adults showing interest in getting started hunting.


----------

